# Skid steer or Tractor



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

So I am looking to pick up some new equipment and debating between a tractor or a skid.

I was going to rent but for the same price or a few thousand more I can own it.

I was looking at skids but ran across a New Holland tractor in great shape and now torn, I like the idea of being able to see better in the tractor and easier to stack or put snow over walls, fences, etc... and maybe down the road get a inverted blower for it.

The Tractor I'm looking at is a 2006 New Holland Boomer TC55DA with a enclosed cab.

And the skid is, 
well I have a lot to choose from: 
mustang with a enclosed cab -(waiting for a call for more info it's going to be a trade in at the dealer sometime this weekend)
or
1998 JCB skid steer enclosed cab
or
2000 John Deere 240 enclosed cab 2 of these for sale
or 
2005 John Deere 320 enclosed cab and trailer
or
2013 Volvo MC70c enclosed cab

All of them are within my price range except for the 2013 volvo it's $3,500.00 over it.

Either one is going to be used mostly for snow and mostly sitting during the summer

I want to put a v blade on either one because the site I will be using it at it would do a lot better than a push box

Any suggestions to help me narrow this down?

Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What work are you going to be preforming with this?

Driveways?
Parking lots?
Loading docks?
Bulk salt loading?
Loading trucks with snow?
Lifting pallets of ice melt?

Tractors have their places were they a better suited than a skid loader... that said same goes for a skid loader better than a tractor...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I would say I am going to doing long roads, tight spaces and loading sanders.
Not a lot of wide open spaces.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Go with the NH tractor. I have 3 NH tractors that I use for snowplowing


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Well I would say I am going to doing long roads, tight spaces and loading sanders.
> Not a lot of wide open spaces.


In comparison to a skid loader, both equipped with only a front v blade.

It will be good for long roads, it will be terrible for tight spaces, and it will be split down the middle for loading sanders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Well I would say I am going to doing long roads, tight spaces and loading sanders.
> Not a lot of wide open spaces.


How mulch of each?

And you might want to check with @Herm Witte aboot New Hollands...


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm still on the fence about our t4.75. It had a quirky charging issue that cost us two events of use. When it works we love the visibility and the super low, IMO, fuel consumption. 3 hours of pushing with a 10' box on the loader and 4 hours of blowing with a 92-280 inverted uses under 15 gallons. Visibility is a huge plus. The turning radius is horrible compared to green or orange paint. The newer t4's turn much better but I'm not sure how they are in comparison with the tc models. We would consider blue paint in the future due to cost and fantastic dealer support.Ours is a 2012 so we don't have all the EPA crap on ours. We are on the fence because we think green paint makes a better overall product.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tractors have a lot more room for necessaries on long day of plowing, food and beer!, imho comfort

i would look at massy if you have a dealer close


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I would normally say tractor, but because you want to both do roads and load salt, it pretty much eliminates the tractor. Reason being the roads you are going to want to windrow. A plow on your loader arms is a bad idea. They really are not made for sideways pressure that will will get when windrowing. Now you need to go with a subframe mounted plow, which eliminates your loader arms. (You do not want to go switching back and forth during a storm.). The tractor will outplow your skidsteer 4 to 1 on roads ways. Lastly I would go with a hydraulic wingplow, not a vplow.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks all, point is moot now, I didn't get the contract.

Did find out the price and it is low low low, that company better hope for a very light winter if they expect to make any money and not end up in a hole.

But for the future, I'm going with a skid with a v-plow.

Hope the winter is good this year.


----------

